# Sad news to report....



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

for the last year, Jim has fought his 3rd battle with lung cancer. I'm sad to report that Daniel came Monday night at 10:20 to take his daddy to join him in Heaven surrounded by God's glory. Jim is finally out of pain and reunited with our son. I know a lot of you know Jim and I and would want to know. Heather and I have decided to not have a funeral but at a future date, we'll celebrate his life.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

damn. Tanya are you and heather doing okay. let me know if you need anything, or help with your tanks. I'm here for you in your time of need.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tanya, I am terribly sorry to hear this. Please take care of yourself, and let us know if we can help.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

So very sorry for loss to both you and yours (hugs)


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I never met Jim but if he was anything like you he was a beautiful person. Sorry for your loss and like other members here, if there is anything I can do let me know.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Tanya, I am so sorry for your loss. As the others have said, if there is anything we can do to help you let us know.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Heather and I are doing ok...one day at a time. Once I get my tanks back in shape, I'll need plants but right now, they're in bad shape...unsure how the fish are surviving. I've lost 95% of all plants and 98% of my fish but the swap and auctions are approaching so I'll get back into it. Have to find my new normal as Jim and I were together over 34 years. Again, thank you and I'll reach out if anything is needed.


----------

